# Double Sided Hang Tag



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Does a hang tag need to be double sided?

If it is one sided, the other side would go for the bar code?

Any guidance, or information shared would be great!!!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Graphics Man said:


> Does a hang tag need to be double sided?
> 
> If it is one sided, the other side would go for the bar code?
> 
> Any guidance, or information shared would be great!!!


There are no rules for hangtags unless you are supplying them to a retailer who requires specific instructions on the hangtag designs. 

It's cheaper to print single sided.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, you can get double sided ones. i've had them before. their yours...so, you can have them made up however you want. one side is cheaper...but, you can put more info in larger font if you do two sides.

good luck 2 you whatever you decide 2 do.


----------

